# 18650 vs Other battery sizes



## IVapesDaNicotine (9/8/18)

Ive only used 18650's and built in batteries(cigalikes; evods ect)

What do you prefer? Smaller batteries for form-factor or bigger ones for amps or capacity?
If any insight on battery life could be added id also appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/8/18)

The twenty and twenty one sevenhundreds do seem to have sufficiently more capacity and or output with only a slight sacrifice in form factor to become the new standard. Not enough to replace all my gear to upgrade to them but they will form part of the criteria deciding on new purchases. 

Most new mods seem to allow the use og eighteens as well. Good news for those of us with a large stock of them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (9/8/18)

And 18350 those short ones on the tiny tubes?


----------



## Raindance (9/8/18)

18500's and smaller seem to be becoming very scarce. I hope the 18650 do not go the same way. I have four 18500 cells for the Reo Mini and constantly on the lookout for an opportunity to get hold of more without having to go the import way.

Regards


----------



## RainstormZA (9/8/18)

Raindance said:


> 18500's and smaller seem to be becoming very scarce. I hope the 18650 do not go the same way. I have four 18500 cells for the Reo Mini and constantly on the lookout for an opportunity to get hold of more without having to go the import way.
> 
> Regards


Same here, scared of not being able to get 18650 batteries... My mods states only these are compatible with them. And my personal preference is the Samsung 30Q's

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/18)

Having only recently changed over from fixed batteries to replaceable 18650's it's an added bonus not to stress about batt's lasting the whole day and worrying about places to recharge and usb points to plug the cable into - at the moment there is an abundance of 18650's on all the websites and the majority of mods are using them , so I really don't think they will fade away soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gypsy@321 (9/8/18)

All the devices we ever owned worked with 25R batteries or had an internal one. The newest edition to our devices now uses 21700 batteries. At this stage I can only charge it with its cable because it does not fit into the charger. If I have to be honest for me the 21700 is an improvement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (10/8/18)

18650s for me are exclusively used in dual battery devices for my dual coil attys which need a bit more oomph. I find that after using 26650 and 21700 devices, single 18650s just don't float my boat with battery life. As for what kind, I only have Samsung 30Q's as I find they are the best balance of life/output for my mods (all regulated, I don't have mechs) and are proven reliable batteries. For singles I only own 21700 and 26650 devices.

I believe in future we will see fewer and fewer single 18650 mods, but I also believe that there will always be a place for dual 18650 mods. A single battery will never be able to give the same output as a dual, and dual 2x700 are just too big/bulky for use as all-day devices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/8/18)

Anvil said:


> 18650s for me are exclusively used in dual battery devices for my dual coil attys which need a bit more oomph. I find that after using 26650 and 21700 devices, single 18650s just don't float my boat with battery life. As for what kind, I only have Samsung 30Q's as I find they are the best balance of life/output for my mods (all regulated, I don't have mechs) and are proven reliable batteries. For singles I only own 21700 and 26650 devices.
> 
> I believe in future we will see fewer and fewer single 18650 mods, but I also believe that there will always be a place for dual 18650 mods. A single battery will never be able to give the same output as a dual, and dual 2x700 are just too big/bulky for use as all-day devices.


I agree totally, a single 18650 only delivers around 4.8v(<-#optimism->) and 90w in a mech mod fully charged which deminishes quickly. Where more of them can deliver higher watts and more volts depending on series or parallel battery configurations. Sy a dual battery mod is allot stronger, Though being around town with a dual 18650 mod is more cumbersome. Fear of theft/losing it and dropping it is allot higher than with a single battery mech mod which fits well in the pocket. But as i hear the newer batteries sound amazing will think about them when attaining a new mech later

Reactions: Like 1


----------

